# Damp Smell from Furnace



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, it sounds like dampness. When the system heats up, it dries it out and the smell goes away for awhile.

As a homeowner, I would start by checking the usual; filter, ducts, try to pinpoint where it smells the strongest. Is the basement damp or have high levels of humidity? Maybe a dehumidifier would help. Have to investigate a little more. 

Your last suggestion may be the best option if you can't pinpoint the dampness.

Please wait for the hvac techs to respond they will have more advice/suggestions as to what it may be. Thanks.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

If you have a humidifier it may be leaking into the furnace.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you have a furnace or heat pump?


----------



## 02SmithA (Dec 13, 2012)

We have a furnace. We don't have a humidifier. We have a dehumidifier that runs in the basement.

We have a fresh air intake that comes in from outside... I currently have it closed though.

Called the HVAC expert in town here today.. he's coming to clean out the coils and look over things tomorrow, but he's not sure that will fix anything.


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you have an AC coil on top the furnace? If so, it could be coming from that. The air conditioner produces moisture, and the drip tray could be clogged with all sorts of dirt and crud. My wife was having all sorts of sinus issues with our old 35 year old air conditioner. WHen the tech disassembled it, the coil had so much mold and grime in it, it's no wonder I didn't have issues either! get an HVAC tech to clean the A-coil and that will most likely take care of the issue


----------



## 02SmithA (Dec 13, 2012)

I do, and I'm going to ask the tech to look at that tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion.

Will update this message with what he finds tomorrow.



av-geek said:


> Do you have an AC coil on top the furnace? If so, it could be coming from that. The air conditioner produces moisture, and the drip tray could be clogged with all sorts of dirt and crud. My wife was having all sorts of sinus issues with our old 35 year old air conditioner. WHen the tech disassembled it, the coil had so much mold and grime in it, it's no wonder I didn't have issues either! get an HVAC tech to clean the A-coil and that will most likely take care of the issue


----------



## 02SmithA (Dec 13, 2012)

The tech came.. coils and everything on the furnace look great.. so that isn't it.. only question would be ductwork, but the home is three years old so not sure if those should be cleaned yet.

Closed off the fresh air intake (covered it up outside) to test that out.. still getting the smell, so it's not coming from there I guess.

Sometimes in the summertime the damp moldy smell is outside too. Makes me wonder if it's possible the furnace could pick up a smell from damp mulch? Not sure if this is possible or not, but I'm really stretching now. Not sure where to look next.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

Any signs of water leaking into basement? Check around walls, behind baseboards etc. In behind stairs? I remember similar posts where it was found that was the origin of moldy odors. Do you have flooring on concrete that could be trapping water/condensation eminating from slab.


----------

